# Where's everybody located?... add yourself to the map!!



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Hey guys.... 

I stold this idea from the bunch over in the Upland Game forum. It is pretty cool.  

Click on the link below and add yourself to the map!!

Add yourself to the map!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

sweet


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

19 have added to the map so far.... keep 'em coming!!! :chillin:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

lol at Tom's pic.:lol:


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> lol at Tom's pic.:lol:


There's more to boating than catching fishy's Tim  That was taken at a halloween party this year Oct1 at a bar on Lake St. Clair. The third HO was on my boat at the time :lol:


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

tgafish said:


> There's more to boating than catching fishy's


Really???..... NO WAY!!!!! :yikes: :cwm27:


----------



## STEELHEAD (Jan 14, 2001)

COOL!! Don, is this what you do at the new job...


----------



## CGA97 (Aug 7, 2001)

I'm the furthest...so far


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

CGA97 said:


> I'm the furthest...so far


Dang there CGA97... so far away... you don't even show up unless you pan out a bunch of times!! :lol: 

We also have our 1st member from the UP in Escanaba (The Bait Shop Guy)....sorry... but us "trolls" outnumber you!!









.... and then there is "toto" who is basking in the sun down in Florida!!







Hey toto... how's the fishing down there?









Oh... can't forget those token Hoosiers... Razzo and Steelhead!!








Hmmmm.... come to think of it... can we classify Stein as a token Hoosier too?









Keep 'em coming guys!!!


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Ok Guys... 

were up to 73!! Let's see if we can make it 100 come Monday morning!!

Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## martin1950 (Nov 2, 2004)

Don, Great idea. I signed in and did alittle surfing. You might want to rate the site PG-13 or even R. Seems like one of the advertiser is using vulgar langage about their biscuits. Sorry Don, but I won't use it and neither will my FAMILY!!


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Nice site. Great idea.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

The map's getting crowded. There's no elbow room at all and I need elbow room...:lol: 

This would be a great idea for MS. A larger map could be used. I wonder if it's possible!!!!!!


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

Now That We Know Where Everyones At....there's No More Room To Hide......we're Gonna Come And Getchya.....yes Were Gonna Getchya.....you Bet We're Gonna Getchya.........from '' Song Of The South'' Zipadeedooda.....have A Wonderful Day.      

Find A Place That Makes You Happy.....and Go There.....often


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Hey Don the fishing in pretty good. Whats really cool is this is about the only place where you can eat your left over bait. Live shrimp, yum. :lol:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

toto said:


> Hey Don the fishing in pretty good. Whats really cool is this is about the only place where you can eat your left over bait. Live shrimp, yum. :lol:


Not true! I've eaten leftover crayfish after perch fishing on Lake MI...of course in my drinking days I was known to eat damn near anything!!!....:yikes: That was many years ago when there were some perch up here to catch. Them "Suthurn Boys"....like Don and Stein have them cornered down there. They won't let 'em get north of Muskegon!!.....:lol:


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Congradulations to carpking to being our #100 entry on the map!!

For this... he wins all the adolation and praise from all the other 99 members... which isn't a whole lot!!!   

Hey Whit.... I know where you live now!!! :evil: .... although... you now know where my spawn stash is too!! :yikes:

By the way... the furthest north I am going to let any of those perch in lake michigan is... the northernmost freezer out in the garage at my parents!! :cwm27: 

Hey toto... bring some of that fresh bait up here!!! Actually... we did good on the skams off the pier using shrimp this summer!!!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

DonP said:


> Hey Whit.... I know where you live now!!! :evil: .... although... you now know where my spawn stash is too!! :yikes:


And I'm sneaky too!!:lol:


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

.... up to 114 ... keep 'em coming!!!!


----------



## jimdaye (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey DonP - just added myself to the map - great idea -thanks


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Very cool Don, I am on there as well


----------



## josfish (Dec 15, 2002)

I am on the map!!
Hope to move back to Gods country in the next year or so. born and raised in Benzie county moved down to s.e.Tennessee to be by my brother in 2003 and the mountains are pretty and all but I miss Salmon fishing and deer that are bigger then german shepards


----------



## Nascar31Fan (Jan 4, 2005)

New Haven now has representation!


----------



## Walleye123 (Jan 31, 2004)

That is pretty neat!


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

That is a really cool idea with the map if only more people would keep entering there locations, thanks.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

It took me long enough, but I'm on now.

Very cool.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Finally aboard ship:lol:


----------



## steelbandit (May 8, 2006)

DonP said:


> Hey guys....
> 
> I stold this idea from the bunch over in the Upland Game forum. It is pretty cool.
> 
> ...


count me in


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Hey Guys/Gals....

Thanks to everyone who has taken the time to post your location on the MSColdwaterForum map. 

As of 9:00am this Monday morning (5/8/06)... we have a whopping 344 members. If you check the map out with all the markers for everyone... it looks pretty impressive indeed!!

Nice job everyone!!!

Let's keep 'em coming!!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

So now what do we do?:lol:

Party at Don's place!


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Ok Timmy... I'll hold the party... but you have to provide the "refreshments"!!  

With 344 members... you might want to hijack a beer truck or two on your way there!! :yikes: :lol:


----------



## gobluenola (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm the only person in Louisiana. Too bad I'm outta here in two weeks. Back to the midwest, thank God.


----------

